# specks in honey...



## rmaster14145

well we took off some honey today. while squeezing it from the comb i noticed some VERY small black specks inside the capped cells. they were only in the very middle of the middle 2 or 3 frames. i mean these are tiny hard black specks. i have no clue what they are. i know the bees clean the cells before storing the honey in them. i dont think that they will hurt us at all, but they stand out in the jars like mad. we strained the honey through 4 layers of cheese cloth. it filtered out alot but alot still got through. ok so here is my question...what do you think they are? any ideas?

thank 

rm


----------



## copperkid3

rmaster14145 said:


> well we took off some honey today. while squeezing it from the comb i noticed some VERY small black specks inside the capped cells. they were only in the very middle of the middle 2 or 3 frames. i mean these are tiny hard black specks. i have no clue what they are. i know the bees clean the cells before storing the honey in them. i dont think that they will hurt us at all, but they stand out in the jars like mad. we strained the honey through 4 layers of cheese cloth. it filtered out alot but alot still got through. ok so here is my question...what do you think they are? any ideas?
> 
> thank
> 
> rm


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Might be MITES??? :shrug:


----------



## rmaster14145

i checked them out real close i dont think they are/were alive. im gonna take some samples to work today and look at them under the scope.

rm


----------



## alleyyooper

Most likely grains of pollen.
Not sure why so much though.

 Al


----------



## boren

It's normal and it's fine. If you want to get rid of them you'll need something finer than cheese cloth. (the crap you buy in grocery stores isn't cheese cloth)

The bee supply places sell some 200 micro and finer filter material if it's important to you, or if you're going to be selling it.


----------



## dcross

Maybe propolis, Dadant has the plastic filters that fit right on a 5 gallon bucket, or there's always nylon filters in the ladies section


----------

